
Dow Rebound 1049 as Trump ask for 1T in fiscal stimulus - blackhat2017
http://www.mortgagerateguru.com/2020/03/17/dow-rebound-1049-as-trump-ask-for-1-trillion-in-fiscal-stimulus/
======
blackhat2017
Hard to tell where market is heading! It is a roller coaster for now :(

